# Sweeeeeeeeet Corn!



## bigal (Jul 20, 2007)

Did my first "fresh" sweet corn smoke.  My 3 nieces, kids, and wife really liked it.  True test as my wife made them boiled corn on the cob a few hrs ago, and then they tried this.

Soaked in salt water for about an hour to 1.5hrs, cleaned off some of the silk, cut off end w/worms(before soak), and on to the smoker for an hour and 45 min.  Smoker temp was 225*. 

They liked it.  Takes longer, but different.  I like it both ways, but this was fun to try.

I really like make'n food for the nieces, their dad doesn't smoke........yet.

Easy to give them a "treat", they even liked my ribs that were overdone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Had to share after the two slabs of ribs that were "smelly" and unable to smoke.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 20, 2007)

We like to smoke the corn in a pan of butter(just a stick or two melted in the bottom).  We smoke it till the corn starts to caramelize in the butter.  Gotta go now, I'm gettin' hungry thinking about it.

Tim


----------



## bigal (Jul 21, 2007)

It must be better.  The kids asked me to do it again for supper tonight.  I didn't think there was that much difference, but they sure think there is.  

If you haven't tried it yet, give it a go.  I'm gonna have to stack them this time cause I'm gonna reheat some turkey on the smoker w/portabella mushroom caps stuffed w/seafood dip and covered w/cheese(if wife can find it in our local groc store).


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds great Al, like to see some pics of that!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 21, 2007)

Good job Al. Kids can be tough critics!

Tim - doesn't the butter burn to the pan? I'd like to see those pics too.


----------



## bigal (Jul 21, 2007)

)*(%^()&*$(&$_(*(&*%(&!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, No pics.  No mushrooms either, groc store didn't have any.

Just corn and reheating pulled turkey.  &$^*^ Cameras' batteries are dead too!

I'm on my way to search for my own camera.  I always get it when it is either full of pics, or dead batteries.  

I'm going to overstock .com now in search of a $50 camera.  I also need it for work sometimes!  I hope they are cheap enough to get one, as I'm sick of not have'n a camera..............and no mushrooms!!!   [email protected]##$%^&*!!!

Sorry.


----------



## saber (Aug 13, 2007)

walmart has a 4meg cam for 39bucks


I was just going to ask if any one did corn on the cob


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 13, 2007)

About the camera. Consider investing in rechargable batteries (include backup) and a charger. I use mine all the time, charger kit included attachment for use in the van. Never without juice!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hey Tim, do you shuck it and lay it in the butter and turn it every so often?  Terry*


----------



## msmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Al send some of that sweet corn down my way, better yet why don't you just deliver it yourself.


----------



## saber (Aug 14, 2007)

something to add to that.  I stay away from cameras that use a rechargeable battery pack, because if that packs dies and your out some were you SOL.  At least if your using batteries you can run to the store and pick some up

But I have been only rechargeable in the long run saves some money, and it's good for the environment


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 14, 2007)

Not till long after the corn is done.  If the butter burnt in the pan, it's not likely that we would like corn cooked that way.


----------

